# Radioamatierisms >  RF transformatori

## tvdx

sveiki, veel joprojaam buuveejos un taa kaa nav meeraparatuuras, buuveeshnaas iet leeni.
spolju tiishana un kontuuru reguleeshana vispaar  :: 
tik jautaajums, varbuut ir jau gatavi RF transformatori ar refiita skruuvi, lai pasham nav jaatin un atliek tikai piereguleet
otrs- patlaban tinu uz papiira korpusiem, un nav diesko esteetiski/izturiigi. varbuut var plastmasas kkur dabuut?

ieteikums citiem, kas uzsaak: varbuut saakt no otra gala taisiit: no zf gala, un saakumaa apmierinaaties ar austinjaam, jo daudz patiikamaak ir dzirdeet, ka buuvejot skanjaa kkas mainaas. no parasta impulsnieka fona , lidz svilponjai pieliekot kontuurus

----------


## tvdx

taa kaa rit atkal schule, tad nu nedaudz shodien pakjimereejos...
uztinu spoli na haljavu, 3.3nF konensatoru (mainjkondensatori man nav )
un pamazaam tinot nost tinumus, isdevaas ar kkaadu murmuleeshanu saklausiit. laikam buus velviena pastiprinaataaja pakaape jaaliek, jo par trojsnji ir ljooti klusi austinjaas sadzirdami. 
taa kaa heterodiinam vaig mainjkondensatoru, ko sakat par pashtaisiitu ?

----------


## karloslv

Neāksties. Tepat ir kolēģi forumā, no kuriem vari dabūt normālu maiņkondensatoru, tikai vajag pareizi pajautāt.

----------


## karloslv

Arī par transformatoriem - neāksties otru reizi. Transformatori gatavi mēdz būt varbūt tikai uz 220V. RF ir jādomā un jārēķina katrā gadījumā savs. Es redzu divus variantus:

1) vecie labie plastmasas karkasi ar skrūvējamu ferītu - tādus gan grūti sadabūt. Atradu krājumos tikai no viena veca transīvera izlodētus. Labums - var pieskaņot spoli, nevis kondensatoru. Mīnusi - jāpiešaujas izrēķināt induktivitāti, jāekranē. Varbūt te kādam tādi hlamā mētājas - pajautā.

2) ferīta vai dzelzs pulvera gredzeni (toroīdi). tiem parasti ir labi parametri, viegli aprēķināt induktivitāti, nav jāekranē. Induktivitāti mazā diapazonā var pieskaņot, izstiepjot vai saspiežot vijumus. Labi un piemēroti gredzeni gan ir retums un jāzina, kur meklēt. Latgalītē ar lielu meklēšanu knapi var dabūt krievu ferīta gredzenus. ELFĀ var nopirkt gredzenus ar labiem parametriem, bet nav lēti: https://www.elfa.se/elfa3~lv_lv/elfa/in ... c65&in=toc

----------


## karloslv

Atklāts jautājums vēl ir par lētajiem RFI ferītiem, kurus principā arī varētu izmantot par transformatoriem. Varbūt kāds zinošāks pakomentēs. Cik esmu manījis, amerikāņu amatieri bieži vien pretestības salāgošanai iebāž #43 materiāla ferīta gredzenus (piemēram, FT37-43), kura galvenais pielietojums skaitās principā trokšņu slāpēšana (http://www.fair-rite.com/newfair/materials43.htm). Tamlīdzīgus savukārt jau var dabūt mūsu veikalos (http://www.ormix.lv/index.php?sec=items&id=G084), vienīgi konkrētus parametrus tādiem reti kad norāda.

----------

